# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  [JSP] generer des mots de passe aleatoire

## lcoder

bonjour,
je cherche un moyen pour generer des mots de passe aleatoire.
existe il une fonction pour cela ou un script ?

merci d'avance,

----------


## kenito

salut,

regarde ici : http://ostermiller.org/utils/RandPass.html

----------


## lcoder

merci ,

comme j aime bien me compliquer la vie je vais essayer de generer les mot de passe aleatoire moi mme.

mais pour a j ai besoin de trouver un moyen de prendre un nombre aleatoire entre 1 et 36

pour obtenir des nombre aleatoire j ai trouv seulement random mais rien pour prendre un nombre aleatoire dans un intervalle de valeur !

est ce que cette fonction existe ?
sinon comment faire ?

----------


## Elmilouse

utilises un objet Random et sa mthode *nextInt*(int n). elle te donne un entier dans l'intervalle [0;n[

----------


## lcoder

merci,

l je vais faire le gros lourd ...
j ai tester j ai pas reussi a l utiliser ...

mon code  :

```

```

c'est bien tout ce qu il y a a mettre ?
ou j en ai encore oubli un morceau ... 

vous auriez pas un exemple d utilisation ... ::oops::   ::oops::   ::oops::

----------


## Elmilouse

```

```

car la methode nextInt n'est pas statique.
il faut donc l'appeler depuis un objet qui instancie la classe Random.

Si tu souhaites avoir plusieurs nombres aleatoires dans ton code , il vaut mieux faire :


```

```


PS : ce post n'a rien  faire dans la rubrique JEE.

----------


## Resyek

Bah, si c'est un "objet" et qu'il faut utiliser sa "mthode", j'imagine qu'il faut faire un truc du style : variable = Objet.mthode();

En l'occurence, d'aprs Java DOc 1.4.2, il faut faire




> Random aleat = new Random();
> int mdp36 = aleat.nextInt(36);


Je pense nanmoins que tu vas avoir besoin des plus minimes connaissances en objet avant d'aller plus loin...

----------

